# Snails clogging intakes



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

As I was loking at my tank today I noticed that there was hardly anything moving. Not the fish, the corals. I felt the two powerheads to determine that they were running (they are very old and may croak at any minute)*old dude
So I removed the homemade strainers to find them clogged with tiny snails, or clams. I didn't yet have time to put them under a scope to see exactly what they are.
Usually these happenings go un noticed and these animals just take their place in the rocks and go un noticed until they either die off or grow large enough to stare at me.
But at least it a good sight and a sign that everything is as it should be.


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree  seeing new life appear, is a good sign that all is well in aquariumland, but clogged powerheads tend to worry me a bit. especially if all my lifestock seem sluggish. Maybe a sign of low oxygen from poor circulation.

EEEkkkkk !!


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

No, the fish were not sluggish, I could hardly see the corals moving especialy the gorgonians. There was circulation just not enough.
The tank is 39 years old, believe me, I know when all is well.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

All is well but they are definately snails. Looking closely at the rock with a scope, they are all over the place. They are not local mud snails and I did not add any rocks or corals in many months, maybe years. Cool looking little suckers, I just hope they don't grow or I will have to buy a lot of linguini to go along with them for dinner.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> As I was loking at my tank today I noticed that there was hardly anything moving. Not the fish, the corals. I felt the two powerheads to determine that they were running (they are very old and may croak at any minute)*old dude
> So I removed the homemade strainers to find them clogged with tiny snails, or clams. I didn't yet have time to put them under a scope to see exactly what they are.
> Usually these happenings go un noticed and these animals just take their place in the rocks and go un noticed until they either die off or grow large enough to stare at me.
> But at least it a good sight and a sign that everything is as it should be.


Hopefully things are fine.

Perhaps this is just what happens to tanks that are 40 year old.

And how is someone like me supposed to provide valid feedback. My tanks have only lasted 8 years or so when I had to move and restart.:fish-in-a-bag:

my .02.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> All is well but they are definately snails. Looking closely at the rock with a scope, they are all over the place. They are not local mud snails and I did not add any rocks or corals in many months, maybe years. Cool looking little suckers, I just hope they don't grow or I will have to buy a lot of linguini to go along with them for dinner.


Most of us have to buy snails. And for you they just spawn and plug powerheads. *old dude


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I found that they are collonista snails which do cause problems clogging intakes.
They are common and stay small.
Bob, 8 years is not too bad. If you figure like that, my tank is not really 39 either because I moved it 31 years ago. I don't know if that countsd, I just put everything in garbage pails, moved it and threw it all in the new tank.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

hmm I actually thought this was common. I have MANY (i would guestimate 3 to 4 hundred small snails with a tiny little cap shell on them) They are completely gone when lights are on, however at night they are so packed together they cause issues with the overflows.

I ended up have to scrape the overflows around midnight.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I just put a sign on the intakes "No Snails Allowed"


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I do get the small cap snails (strom******** whatever). So perhaps the refugium full of macros provided those.

one large one put on an interesting mating display once.

you got 40 years. I had to tear my tanks down and restart with now stock 100s of miles away. Just part of being in the military.

I didn't know you spoke snail.

.02


----------



## DaynaH9 (Jun 29, 2010)

i hate snails


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> Just part of being in the military.


When I was in the military I could not keep fish even though I was surrounded by water. Rice Paddies.
I did have animals though, Of course, they were leeches as I was sleeping in mud *old dude


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> When I was in the military I could not keep fish even though I was surrounded by water. Rice Paddies.
> I did have animals though, Of course, they were leeches as I was sleeping in mud *old dude


That's because you were in the 'real' military not the air force like me. *old dude

On snails a poster at swf had his snails die off in 2 days a couple of months ago and can't get them reestablished. params fine (sure) fish and corals ok. 

I suggested 1) acclimation, 2) lack of food, 3) copper.

Anything I forgot?


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Snails are pretty tough animals and the only thing that I could think of is metal poisoning. They do not take to metals but if his corals are fine, it is something else.
Also if they are temperate snails like mine are, high temp will also kill them.
Copper or zinc will kill them but not iron.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> Snails are pretty tough animals and the only thing that I could think of is metal poisoning. They do not take to metals but if his corals are fine, it is something else.
> Also if they are temperate snails like mine are, high temp will also kill them.
> Copper or zinc will kill them but not iron.


Oh yea I forgot predation also.

hadn't thought of heat. thanks


----------

